# My evening rant



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm so freaking busy i don't know if im going or coming, Ive got a National who just bent over backwards to get be back on board and is flooding me with work. I'm just freaking out, I cant believe how much i love this crazy arsa roller coaster ride im on. last week i had to eat a job because of zero being left off a bid from a up-loader in my office 2k worth, and i swear i really don't give a crap. Now that's crazy, im so wound up i can't come down !! I didn't even chew her out about it, I just said what ever and left it at that. Today has just been completely off the chain...

My long time contractor in GA who has been with me for 8yrs just got a DUI, hell i dint even know he drank and we're like family. Yep just found out today, another new hire left a flash light in a house and went back to get it this morning after changing a lock there 2days go, home is slap full of personals like the owner just passed away which really happened. They neighbor call the police and the kids at the same time, and no lie 15 siblings show up at the same time the police show up and all hell breaks lose.They call me and say i have no right to in the home... yeah right pay the damn mortgage you fools im thinking to myself, cop calls me and kids call me and the bank calls the client calls , jezz what a day, anyhow they let the contractor go about her way and all is well for now until i have to deal with the fallout from that crap, and if you saw her you would let leave to.. 

And to top it off, i got 2 cards from a company i work for in the mail mind you that said kudos for the great work i do.. the very company that just stuck me for the 2k.. You know im really trying to quit smoking and this sh*t ain't helping.

Busted my back last week helping my dead beat bother load is broke as* 750 ninja on the trailer. The meds the doc got me on are constipating the hell of of me, 4days worth, im high as a cloud on 9, and don't even know im constipated. jezz im freaking toast here.

Oh and the every person at the national that sent the cards wants me to send her pics of me and my family. I'm like "WHAT" i mean like damn are you serious. Ive been drinking unsweetened prune juice for days, just kill me already...

Oh and was just informed today at 5 that NFR has just picked up a new large client and is going to send even more work.. Yeah Mr Kipp is their recruiter and is on LinkedIn look for reps all over the place.. Just a heads up.. for you guys. Just what i need right.

And to top it off im on med's, outs of ciggs and cant drive. And i need to take a bump.

My apologies in advance for my rudeness and offensiveness... 

Carrie on nothing to see here.. Zuse, 

yeah you don't have to remind me that my name is in the top left hand corner of this post.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse - I feel ya brother. Been there, done that, on almost every line item in your post!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Zuse - I feel ya brother. Been there, done that, on almost every line item in your post!


Forgive my Grammar and spelling in the Rant i wasn't in my right mind last night, And thx for the kind words Pro, nice to know i have a compadre in this circus that can relate.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Forgive my Grammar and spelling in the Rant i wasn't in my right mind last night, And thx for the kind words Pro, nice to know i have a compadre in this circus that can relate.



I can relate..... I hate to say I told ya so but I did. You knew it though you were under no illusions.

Look at it this way they need you more than you need them.:thumbup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Zuse - I feel ya brother. Been there, done that, on almost every line item in your post!


 
KNOW you are NOT alone Bro. God speed on the back and some respite to clear the mind and soul. This industry will do it to ya! I was building a 3500 sq ft house and doing this chit in 2008 almost cost me EVERYTHING. Stepped back and said its time to prioritize and not too soon either. NOW I have a awesome relationship with my wife and we are cosating . Been there done that is just scratching the surface. Again GOD SPEED to YA


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I can relate..... I hate to say I told ya so but I did. You knew it though you were under no illusions.
> 
> Look at it this way they need you more than you need them.:thumbup:


Sry i missed your call tonite, call me in the morning, i sent you a text. we've been packing all nite for the beach trip. I think i told you we're taking the the office staff and their kids to the beach until Monday for the holidays. We're leaving tomorrow, Ive rented the whole 3rd floor of the hotel, some of the contractors are going with us too. Its a nice place ocean front, Damn i need the break !!

But yeah you're right, i new from the get go what was going down as soon as i signed back up, i just didn't realize it was going to be so off the chain crazy busy. I don't mind the new work, or doing others bid approvals, its fixing the other company's screw-ups that bugs the crap out of me. But it is what is, hell they make me look good. The volume is just crazy tho really didn't expect that, it was nice to get activated around 12 in the after noon and the phone started ringing with welcome back calls from all the old contacts that was nice, the CE waiver came at 8:30 they activated me at 12 and flooded me with work until 6:30 that night. this was last wed, Ive only had 1 supplier note from all the work we've uploaded sense then, go figure that one !! my girls are really good. 

And here is the kicker, you know GA is under the RFP right, they slid me in anyhow, gave all the zips and county's i asked for, that was freaking sweet. And Ive got CE totally mastered. The 3 regionals that took over after i left are about to have their income greatly reduced...LoL

They gave me everything i asked for... And you we're right that late list they accidentally sent me, it was a bait and switch just like you said...that was a great call man !! I really didnt think about like that until you mentioned it. Someone personalty put that list together and sent it to me.

Well kudos to you all that posted on my thread, and thanks for the kind words of "been their done that"  thanks guys.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Sry i missed your call tonite, call me in the morning, i sent you a text. we've been packing all nite for the beach trip. I think i told you we're taking the the office staff and their kids to the beach until Monday for the holidays. We're leaving tomorrow, Ive rented the whole 3rd floor of the hotel, some of the contractors are going with us too. Its a nice place ocean front, Damn i need the break !!
> 
> But yeah you're right, i new from the get go what was going down as soon as i signed back up, i just didn't realize it was going to be so off the chain crazy busy. I don't mind the new work, or doing others bid approvals, its fixing the other company's screw-ups that bugs the crap out of me. But it is what is, hell they make me look good. The volume is just crazy tho really didn't expect that, it was nice to get activated around 12 in the after noon and the phone started ringing with welcome back calls from all the old contacts that was nice, the CE waiver came at 8:30 they activated me at 12 and flooded me with work until 6:30 that night. this was last wed, Ive only had 1 supplier note from all the work we've uploaded sense then, go figure that one !! my girls are really good.
> 
> ...


Three words for your weekend away and keep em in order 
LIme 
Salt
Shot 

Have a blast tho I have found out that anything LESS than 5 days is fruitless. First 2 days u are decompress 3rd actually having fun 4 and 5 thinking of the mountain of headaches back home


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish you the best of luck.I also got out of this business and am down to one client.I got all my licenses and had a few estimates but keep getting underbid for ridicules and how these guys get away with it i am stunned.I have a licensed in NJ & NY With insurance and an office my overhead is killing me but the fact that everyone wants to pay nothing for anything is getting out of hand.I see everyone on craigslist want to pay a "Decent Day wage"What $100.00 A day?I had one lady who i bid to paint her entire house i bid 2500 if she provides paint etc.She said she found a guy to do it for 1400-1600.I asked if he was insured and had licenses.She didn't respond.Thats why these laws are so ****ed up because these assholes go with the cheap price and get what they pay for!I wish you well Brother.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I wish you the best of luck.I also got out of this business and am down to one client.I got all my licenses and had a few estimates but keep getting underbid for ridicules and how these guys get away with it i am stunned.I have a licensed in NJ & NY With insurance and an office my overhead is killing me but the fact that everyone wants to pay nothing for anything is getting out of hand.I see everyone on craigslist want to pay a "Decent Day wage"What $100.00 A day?I had one lady who i bid to paint her entire house i bid 2500 if she provides paint etc.She said she found a guy to do it for 1400-1600.I asked if he was insured and had licenses.She didn't respond.Thats why these laws are so ****ed up because these assholes go with the cheap price and get what they pay for!I wish you well Brother.


First things first,you have all your licenses and you still consider these unlicensed ***holes *** to be your competiton?...wrong,If you have taken the time (and money) out of your life to attain all of your licenses and these guy's are killing you ? you're swimming in the wrong waters,there should be no reason they can even get a sit down with the clientle you should be dealing with..
I am also a fully licensed ,insured, workmans comp,carrying legitimate business owner and we are swamped with work,reason being? I refuse to bid against these type!!They are not my competition if they were they would have done the same things I did which is become legitimate and come out from the underground..

The only type of Contractors,Property management companies ,Gov agencies,etc.I deal with demand that you have all of these credentials otherwise hit the bricks!! ..change your enviroment not your vocation...Rise above them not stoop to them...Stay Strong... in other words let the system become your filter


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^This^^^

If you can do a $100 grass cut or a $2500 paint job, and you are losing jobs to subs billing half that, you are marketing yourself to the wrong crowd.
You wouldn't take an exotic sports car to the figure 8 demolition derby and complain about the track and the prize money, would you?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^^^^^

Exactly! This holds true for any business. There are many potential customers I can't and don't try to service. Let them go find the cheap, uninsured, unlicensed, craigslist handyman.

Every month, I get about 6 calls that I don't even bother going to look at the job. Its not worth my time because they are NOT customers that I want.

One of my favorites:

Customer: "I need 3 bids to replace a bathroom toilet"
Me: "Gerber viper w/ seat installed $300. $290 if paid upon completion"
Customer: " You didn't even come look at it. It could be less if you drive over and look at the job"
Me: "You said you needed 3 bids, I just gave you one. When you get the other two, if I'm less, I'll come over with the toilet and install it"

I didn't get the job nor did I want it. When someone has to have 3 estimates for a job less than $1,000. It's a waste of my time.

I also do not provide any written estimates for home buyers, investors, buyers agents, and very rarely for sellers agents. I provide, on a case by case basis, estimates for home sellers. Why? These people aren't my customers. They are looking for a document to negotiate with. That's all.

Another group I don't pursue is people who are screwing around with insurance claims. If you ask me to refund your deductible, forget it. You aren't my customer. If you won't show me the Xactimate report, you aren't my customer either. If you've already settled and have a check in hand and won't let me talk to the adjuster, who left out $2,000 worth of work, you also aren't my customer.

My wife tells me I'm getting crabbier with people/potential customers. Maybe I am. However, I know what my value and worth is and I charge accordingly. 

For what it's worth, I just finished an asbestos roof yesterday. In September/October I have 2 lead paint jobs. These people are my type of customer. These are expensive jobs that I am competing against a very small selection of contractors. Many of whom I know and know how/what they charge.

Find your niche. Differentiate yourself. Know your worth and value your time. Another thing that I personally found out a couple years back. Get off of Craigslist. I don't look in the services or help wanted section. Those are not customers I want to service. No offense meant, but the mentality of craigslist people is just plain cheap. People performing the work don't value your time (insert cheap prices). The people looking for contractors don't value your time either (insert cheap rates). I will use Craigslist to advertising my apartments and buying tools. That's it.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Exactly! This holds true for any business. There are many potential customers I can't and don't try to service. Let them go find the cheap, uninsured, unlicensed, craigslist handyman.
> 
> ...



#R for sure. No doubt about it.


----------

